# misc. pics



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I'm a picture whore. Enjoy


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

fhrace said:


> Sorry I'm a picture whore. Enjoy


Looks like someone was pipewrench happy to get that copper to twist up like that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Y'all have a hard time remembering which parking spot is who's?


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

We need that reminder in the a.m.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Those shower heads are a pita to work on, had one clogged with dip tube pieces a while back.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty neat concept tho


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

That shower is badass bro!

Im going to print off that picture of your shop and show my boss, we currently have a 1 car garage with 4 plumbers and 3 work vans! hahahhaha


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some collection of ladders in the shop. I notice a ladder on (2) of the trucks in the picture. And about (10) more up against the wall.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What is the 2nd photo? I can't tell what it is.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I LOVE the shop.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

My best guess is American Standard "Town Square" t&s trim, either shower arm or tub spout.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome looking shop! Who's the chick behind van # 2 ? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

huskyevert said:


> My best guess is American Standard "Town Square" t&s trim, either shower arm or tub spout.


I'd be surprised if it isn't... :thumbup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep town square it is. I,ll take some more pics we have 12 vans parked in a row and a few on the other side. 'The Run way" as we call it


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the picture of our vans all parked in a row.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

fhrace said:


> Here's the picture of our vans all parked in a row.


Holy high supply house bills batman


----------

